# Some Metal Gods Coming Back !!!!!!



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 18, 2008)

Come on guys and girls. i cant believe some of the music listed on here WOW!!!!! We need to get the fuck rocked out of us!!!
The 80's Metal was the best ass kicking stoner music out there!!! 
and alot of them came back or are coming back with some ass kicking shit
metallica for one,whitesnake tesla AC/DC KISS Great White and the list goes on and on....Judas Priest came out with a new one this year and it kicks ass...US AS STONERS WE HAVE TO ROCK THE FUCKING VOTE


----------



## SEF (Oct 19, 2008)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Come on guys and girls. i cant believe some of the music listed on here WOW!!!!! We need to get the fuck rocked out of us!!!
> The 80's Metal was the best ass kicking stoner music out there!!!
> and alot of them came back or are coming back with some ass kicking shit
> metallica for one,whitesnake tesla AC/DC KISS Great White and the list goes on and on....Judas Priest came out with a new one this year and it kicks ass...US AS STONERS WE HAVE TO ROCK THE FUCKING VOTE


I hate to say it man, but Metallica is just trying to hard nowadays. But yeah, Testament!!!! New album is sick!!!!


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

i don't like the new metallica as much as the old metallica


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 19, 2008)

come on guys thats all the fucking stoner Metal Heads there is


----------



## dahamma (Oct 19, 2008)

have you heard motorheads new stuff?


----------



## panselmo1989 (Oct 19, 2008)

ok so, this is just me but i'd have to say 80's rock was not stoner rock.


----------



## Therion (Oct 19, 2008)

I listen to mostly epic viking metal, but I do love my 80's shit too.

Maiden, Dio, Crue, etc.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 19, 2008)

panselmo1989 said:


> ok so, this is just me but i'd have to say 80's rock was not stoner rock.


 and what do you consider stoner rock ??


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 20, 2008)

Those bands are not metal ... Especially AC/DC ... They wouldn't even consider _themselves_ metal. 


You have good taste in 'rock n roll' ...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 20, 2008)

Flotsam and Jetsam have a new one coming out..They're good healthy metal keepin it metal.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 20, 2008)

MyGTO2007 said:


> and what do you consider stoner rock ??


I guess I'll answer for him...I'm sure he thinks the same thing

bands influenced by Black Sabbath, such as Sleep, Eye Hate God, High on Fire, Electric Wizard, Kyuss, stuff like that


----------



## Keenly (Oct 20, 2008)

sorry but every single AC/DC song sounds exacactly the same to me.....same voice, same drums, same beat, just new guitar


----------



## dahamma (Oct 20, 2008)

Keenly said:


> sorry but every single AC/DC song sounds exacactly the same to me.....same voice, same drums, same beat, just new guitar


I agree they should change it up a bit


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 22, 2008)

all u guys must have just been born in the 80's


----------



## randymarsh420 (Oct 22, 2008)

I actually like metallica's new album and I haven't really liked anything they've done since the black album. The tracks are epic and the face-melting guitar solos are back! Sure it's not nearly as great as any of their classic albums but it sounds like they've finally went back to the right formula. What makes this album VERY impressive is that they are so old yet they still shred faster/harder than 99.9% of the fucking pussies that call themselves rockers today.


----------



## SEF (Oct 22, 2008)

randymarsh420 said:


> I actually like metallica's new album and I haven't really liked anything they've done since the black album. The tracks are epic and the face-melting guitar solos are back! Sure it's not nearly as great as any of their classic albums but it sounds like they've finally went back to the right formula. What makes this album VERY impressive is that they are so old yet they still shred faster/harder than 99.9% of the fucking pussies that call themselves rockers today.


Dude did you forget about Mustaine? He's been in it as long as they have been, and has never had a bad album with Megadeth(besides Risk, but that was only him under the Megadeth name). Sorry I am way much more of a Megadeth fan.

But I do agree with you, all these dudes out here now can't shred worth shit. There are some who can, and they shine. But most have shitty cookie cutter solos we've all heard a dozen times. So to hear Hammett and Hetfield shred it like the old days is exactly what we needed.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 22, 2008)

thats what the fuck im talking about.for their age they still kick ass. all these gay bands these days suck most of them, their trying to be like all the badass bands back in the 80's. nobody shreds like all the bands back in the big hair days.check out all the 80's bands coming back..


----------



## SEF (Oct 23, 2008)

MyGTO2007 said:


> thats what the fuck im talking about.for their age they still kick ass. all these gay bands these days suck most of them, their trying to be like all the badass bands back in the 80's. nobody shreds like all the bands back in the big hair days.check out all the 80's bands coming back..


Yeah for sure man, but sometimes I think they are only coming back because of Guitar Hero, anyone know what I mean?


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

hell no...
metallica sux.
master of puppets is ONLY good cd, which i will give props for. if all of there music was like it, they would be awesome..


DeAtH mEtAl iS wHeRe ItS aT!!!
like carnifex, as blood runs black, bring me the horizon, job for a cowboy....
they are talented, they know how to play difficult music...
look it up if u don't believe me.




ac/dc and whitesnake are possibly the worst.... uhgghh
ac.dc is sooooo terrible...
listent o them live! hahahahaah!!!!
pathetic.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 23, 2008)

smokeordie, do you like any band that has more than 2 cds in their discography...lol


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

yup. i like a lot. and i dont like jus deathmetal or core or wutever either.


----------



## SEF (Oct 24, 2008)

smokeordie said:


> hell no...
> metallica sux.
> master of puppets is ONLY good cd, which i will give props for. if all of there music was like it, they would be awesome..


Whaaaaattt???? Are you serious? I may be more of Megadeth fan but dude, come on. Kill 'Em All? Ride the Lightning? ....And Justice For All? Are you forgetting these? Please say you are.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Oct 24, 2008)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Come on guys and girls. i cant believe some of the music listed on here WOW!!!!! We need to get the fuck rocked out of us!!!
> The 80's Metal was the best ass kicking stoner music out there!!!
> and alot of them came back or are coming back with some ass kicking shit
> metallica for one,whitesnake tesla AC/DC KISS Great White and the list goes on and on....Judas Priest came out with a new one this year and it kicks ass...US AS STONERS WE HAVE TO ROCK THE FUCKING VOTE


 
I dunno, I like some of the music from teh 80's, but alot of it is like, what tha fuck? For every 1 Guns n' roses, how many Europe's were there? for every Dr. Feelgood song, how many cherry piue songs did we hear? I love bands like Gn'r, motley Crue, ronnie James dio.. but I think they have a place in history and not present.. well.

all but Guns n' Roses.. Chinese Democracy starts.. again... november 23rd, right? I think.. we hope..lol..


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 24, 2008)

and justice for all is alright....


----------

